# Overnighter at the steps/nice mako



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Left Sherman cove aboard the Reel Mojo around 09:00 on Sunday, target was sword fish, did some bottom bumping as we were heading South in calm seas, a bit cool but really nice weather, action really begun with the deep dropping, caught a nice yellow edge and the biggest tile I have seen so far, anyways picked up a few fish then trolled from the nipple heading to the steps wihtout any takers... arrived at the steps around 20:00 and were setup shorlty, nice drift with a bit more East wind than expected, water was very clear, could see the strobe dropping until about 80ft deep, got a bite righ off the back but did not hooked up, just missed the hook, seemed a bit violent for a sword, a while later same bite and ended up with a BFT. Around 01:00 on Monday we did get a good bite, full of hope it seemed like we had a good sword !!! ended up reeling in a nice mako, 5ft long to be exact, bit tricky to handle the beast but got in on board, found it had a nice hook from a previous fight, might have been the one trrorising Aquaviva ?? Nothing else happened, we started chunking about 05:00 for two full hours without raising anything...moved on towards home trolling without success. Did stopped a few times along the road to pick up the biggest triggers I have seen, but I mean big, good job Ed anf Jack. All and all great trip with good action, a nice mako, my first and a big cooler full of fish, tile/scamp/yellowedge/wsnapers/triggers/bft/amalcos, great weather and great crew. Just so nice to be out there. Sorry no pictures but will ask Ed to post some, still struggling with the sizing I guess.Thank you to Ken for the invite, still working on my boat so it is nice to get out !!!
This is my opportunity to thank the forum members who post about the conditions out there, I always enjoy reading the posts and is a good input when deciding where to go.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Wrong section , sorry, but in a rush...too many things to do, not enough time !!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Wish I could have made it Emmanuel, sounds like a great time. Let me get this new born on a decent schedule and I will be ready to go next time. Congrats on the mako!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks to Kenneth for making the trip possible and JAck and Frenchy for the company








Attached Images


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good eats you got there Frenchy. I'm glad y'all got out. Thanks for the post and pics.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report. Ain't nothing wrong with mako steaks!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Ed your pics didnt work


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*pictures*


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*thks*



sniperpeeps said:


> Ed your pics didnt work


 I could see them before but tried again ed:thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That is a nice tile for sure....plenty of good table fare there!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Never done an overnighter but sounds like this is a great trip.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice! Let us know how the Mako taste on the table.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

What makes mako taste so much better than other sharks?? Is it their diet? Do they still smell like ammonia like other sharks?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I could be way off on this, but I have been told that most sharks do not urinate in the traditional sense, but rather diffuse their liquid waste thru their flesh, therefore the strong ammonia taste. Why Makos are different, I have no idea, but I do know that a lot of people swear a Mako is as good as swordfish, maybe it's their diet?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report guys, that mako is too cool! I hope someone kept the jaws. Really nice tile Ed, and those trashcan lid triggers are the biggest I think I've ever seen!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Mako is a firm white meat that is very similair to sword. we cooked some on the broiler with italian dressing , sprinkled with crab boil- There was no ammonia taste or smell. Actually no smell at all. Have more tomorrow night and I have a choice in the freezer of jack, snapper, trigger, tuna and sword, Indicates how we enjoyed it

Thks for the ncie comments ed


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

E-Nice catch we did not break off our fish, so the fish you caught wasn't the one hanging out with us. Were itching to go again.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*The mako is delicious!!*

Did marinate some mako steaks in a home made olive oil based vinaigrette as recommended by Clay the shark killer... excellent table fare in my book,comparable to sword fish indeed. Big thank you to Ed for posting the pictures, please come by the house Ed, we'll have a few brew and you can tutor me on posting pictures !!
Craig if going back out prior to the 15th of next month and need a crew, please let me know, would be my last trip before going to spend the holydays offshore(rather not think about it!!)


----------

